# Pups available in central Wisconsin



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Puppies were born 1-29. Three females still left. Dad is Pyrenees and Anatolian; mom is Spanish Mastiff and Polish Tatra. We have sheep, goats, cows, and chickens, and have not taken any livestock casualties after getting these dogs in spite of living between two wolf pack territories. The dogs also fought off a hungry bear in the fall of 2014 that ended up mauling a draft horse less than a mile away. Pups are $300 each. PM for pictures if interested.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

All sold. Thanks everyone.


----------

